# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ماذا حدث لاسامة القوصي!!!

## ابو مالك محمد بن احمد

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله وعلي صحبه ومن والاه،أما بعد:
فمنذ فترة غير بعيدة وأنا اسمع فتاوى فقهية شاذه علي نهج يوسف القرضاوى في تأليفه كتاب " الحلال و الحلال" والمسأله عند أسامه القوصي لا تقف عند هذا الحد ، فالرجل اصبح قرضاوي العقيدة ، فبدأ يتدرج اولا في تحليل الموسيقي ويدلس علي عوام الناس بأن عصر النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم كان به موسيقي، وبدأ يأخذ بالمتشابه ورخص العلماء في المسائل الفقهية عموما، فحلل مصافحة المرأه الاجنبية رغم وجود حديث صحيح يدل علي التحريم، بدأ يلمز علماء السعودية من وراء حجاب فيلمزهم بأن عندهم جمود فكري!! لمز الامام محمد عبد الوهاب وقال "من يقول ان محمد عبد الوهاب مجدد عنده غلو" فالعجب تراه هذا الزمان، يزكى علي جمعه مفتى مصر الي يدعو الي البدع والشركيات ، ويقول ان الصلاة في المساجد التى بها قبور مستحب!! وعلي جمعه ليس له الا همز اهل السنة ولمز دعوة الامام المجدد محمد عبد الوهاب !!سبحان الله ، ايضا قام اسامه القوصي بتحليل الربا والفوائد البنكية ، اجاز حلق اللحية، فالرجل اصبح اشد من يوسف القرضاوى !! فالقرضاوى الان يقول له يا شيخ علمنى !! ، فأسامه القوصي تغير وتبدل 720 درجة! يقول بجواز " الحكم بغير ما انزل الله !! وان ذلك قد يكون عين الحكم بما انزل الله في هذا الزمان"
فالرجل اصبح يمجد اهل البدع كعلي جمعه واحمد الطيب والعلمانيين والليبراليين ،فالرجل مرة يقول انه سلفي اشعري!! ومنذ يومين يقول انه سلفي عقلانى!!لا ادري ماذا يريد من السلفية ، لعل كمان شوى يقول انه سلفي علمانى ليبرالي!! 
الرجل اصبح يمجد عباد الصليب ويمجد رجال الكنيسة كالقساوسة والانباوات ، فلا ادري ماذا اقول ، وهذا ورب الكعبة فيض من غيض ، فالرجل طوامه كثيرة واصبح يتكلم بلسان العلمانيين فيؤمن بالوحدة الوطنية ، والدين لله والوطن للجميع وهذا شعار خبيث من يتأمله يعرف خبثه ، النصاري اهل هذه البلد -يقصد مصر- فمصر الحين تعانى من هجمات وابواق النصاري والعلمانيين والليبراليين واصناف الدعاة والمنحرفين عن جادة السلف ، نرجو من الله الثبات والتوفيق وان يحفظ مصر ويجعلها منارة للاسلام والسنة وسائر بلاد المسلمين ، فما يحدث الان هي هجمة من هجمات اليهود والنصاري مع الشيعه علي بلاد السنة والمتدبر في ذلك يعلم ويتيقن ،وجزي الله الاخ اسامه صاحب المقال " السلفيه شو ، علمانى" بأن ذكر اسامه القوصي انه اجاز تول للنصراني بلد مسلم والرجل اول ظهور له في التلفزيون يككون علي قناة نجيب ساويرس النصرانى الذي يدعم رجال الكنيسة بامواله وعتاده ويحارب الاسلام من وراء حجاب ، فالمتدبر في ظهور اسامه القوصي علي قناة "اون تي في" قناة نجيب ساويرس يدرك ان الرجل وجد ضالته في اسامه القوصي فهو اصبح بوق من ابواق العلمانيين ولكن بوجود شوية تغيير في الشكل ، هل تعتقد ان نجيب ساويرس يريد ان ينصر الدين باستضافة اسامه القوصي !!مستحيل طبعا فأسامه القوصي لا يمدح الان الارجال الكنيسة ، عباد الصليب، فائدة اخري تزكية العلمانيين لاسامة القوصي في المداخلات التليفونية !!شيء عجيب جداا ، اصحاب المذهب اللا دينى يمدحون شيخا في مجهه نظرهم !! هل سمعت ان علمانى مدح الشيخ ابن باز او الشيخ الالبانى فهم يلمزون المشايخ الجادين علي منهج السلف " السلفي الوهابي " ويفترون علي العلماء الكذب ، فليحذر كل لبيب من هذه الدعاوى الخبيثة وهذا الكفر الذي اصبح الان ينتشر في البلدان العربية علي يد جماعه الاخوان المسلمين الذين يبيحون تولي النصرانى رئاسة الجمهورية بإسم الديموقراطيه الكافرة،لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## المسلم الحر

إذا صدق هذا الكلام فجواب سؤالك يا محب هو في قولي و قولك :
اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك
اللهم يا مصرف القلوب اصرف قلوبنا على طاعتك
ندعوا و نحن نبكي بأن يستجيب الله دعاءنا هذا

----------


## بذل الخير

لاحول ولاقوة الابالله

مافيه هذا الرجل هو عاقبة طعنه فى أهل العلم والصالحين 

نعوذ بالله من الخذلان.

----------


## أبو القاسم

> فالرجل اصبح اشد من يوسف القرضاوى


سددني الله وإياك ..هذه إساءة بالغة في وزن الرجال , فشتان بين جنس اخطاء الشيخ القرضاوي ومبعثها 
وبين منكرات القوصي وفظائعه- أو قل جرائمه- والباعث عليها, شتان شتان بينهما ولايجوز عقد مثل المقارنة فهي جناية
عظيمة بحق الإنصاف..
والله ولي التسديد في القول والعمل

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

تعليق خفيف:

من دار 720 درجة لم يتغير، فقد استدار مرتين كاملتين و رجع إلى نقطة الصفر. 

720 ÷ 360 = 2

----------


## أسـامة

صدقت أبا القاسم. رعاك الله وسددك.




> من دار 720 درجة لم يتغير، فقد استدار مرتين كاملتين و رجع إلى نقطة الصفر.


بل تغير، فقد بدأ من الصفر حيث كان جاهلا.
ثم بدأ في الصعود.. وعرف الناس اسمه، وسرعان ما هبط حين عرف الناس قدره. فهوى بطعنه في العلماء. ثم رجع إلى الصفر حيث بدأ.
ليسير في الاتجاه الطريق الآخر.. العلمانية بمزيج من الاعتزال.. وأخذ دورة كاملة ورجع من حيث بدأ.
فهاهو الآن لا يدري على أي منهج هو. متخبط عابث منتكس جاهل!

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

> بل تغير، فقد بدأ من الصفر حيث كان جاهلا.
> ثم بدأ في الصعود.. وعرف الناس اسمه، وسرعان ما هبط حين عرف الناس قدره. فهوى بطعنه في العلماء. ثم رجع إلى الصفر حيث بدأ.
> ليسير في الاتجاه الطريق الآخر.. العلمانية بمزيج من الاعتزال.. وأخذ دورة كاملة ورجع من حيث بدأ.
> فهاهو الآن لا يدري على أي منهج هو. متخبط عابث منتكس جاهل!


كلامك له وجه..

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

بل الإنصاف 
أن كلا من القوصي والقرضاوي 
أصحاب مناهج ضالة 
كفانا الله شرهما وهداهما وإيانا إلى سواء السبيل

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

من يجيز حكم الكافر للبلاد الإسلامية ومن يترحم على بابا الفاتيكان و ينتقص من الذات الإلهية, كلاهما سواء.

----------


## بذل الخير

> لاحول ولاقوة الابالله
> 
> مافيه هذا الرجل هو عاقبة طعنه فى أهل العلم والصالحين 
> 
> نعوذ بالله من الخذلان.


يا مقلب القلوب سبحان الله .
قال أسامة القوصى فى بداية شرح المنظومة البيقونية  " كان لى صاحب  وكان مجتهدا فى طلب العلم وهو من أرشدنى الى طلب العلم ولكنه أصبح يستضيفه  العلمانيون فى مؤتمراتهم لأنه يقول بالشك فى القران " .
سبحان الله وتدور الدائرة .

----------


## بدرالدين الجزائري

سبحان الله

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

> لاحول ولاقوة الابالله
> 
> مافيه هذا الرجل هو عاقبة طعنه فى أهل العلم والصالحين 
> 
> نعوذ بالله من الخذلان.


هذا كلام فضفاض ، وكم من المبتدعة تكلم فيهم هو والعلماء ، وهذا ليس اعتذارا له ، ولكن لأن عبارة أخينا هنا فضفاضة عامة مطلقة ، فلا أدري من هم في مفهومه ؟!!
ثم إن بعض الصالحين بسبب جهله بمنهج السلف فإنه يخبط خبط عشوا ! ويحتاج إلى من يأخذ على يده .
###

----------


## عبد الله الأعصر

ما لا يعرفه الكثيرون أن القوصي كان أولا تكفيريا جلدا معروفا مشتهرا بذلك حتى إنه حبس في المملكة أيام فتنة جهيمان. ثم انتقل إلى اليمن وجالس الشيخ مقبلا عليه الرحمة فزال عنه التكفير وتأثر هناك بطريقة الشيخين مقبل والربيع في النقد. ثم عاد إلى مصر وانشغل كثيرا بنقد المتصدرين للدعوة حتى عرف واشتهر بذلك. ثم ترك ذلك أيضا وانشق على الشيخ ربيع بعد ما كان يعظمه عند طلابه أشد التعظيم محدثا بلبلة وانشقاقا بين طلابه واشتهر أمره في معظم البلدان. ثم انتقل إلى طور آخر ورفع شعار "العودة إلى الجماعة" بمعنى التكيف مع ما في بلادنا مصر من أوضاع مخالفة للشرع بل والبحث عن مخرج شرعي لها فأسس أولا وجوب تعظيم منصب المفتي وشيخ الأزهر بدعوى أنهما من ولاة الأمور فحرم الكلام فيهما والتحذير منهما ثم ثنى بوجوب الأخذ بفتاويهما في الحلال والحرام ثم تغيرت أراؤه هو نفسه فصار يبيح فوائد البنوك والمعازف إلى غير ذلك مما عرف واشتهر عنه. ثم مد الخط على استقامته وجاء بآبدة الدهر! فأيد الدولة المدنية ورفض تسييس الدين وتديين السياسة! ثم جوز تولي النصراني لدفة الحكم في ديار الإسلام!! واشتهر بذلك حتى لقد استضافه نجيب سويرس في فضائيته للحديث عن ذات الأمر.
باختصار الرجل طالب شهرة يعجبه التميز!!.......... وتأمل مراحل حياته على ما سردت عليك تجد صدق ما أقول.
اللهم اهدنا وإياه.

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

> ما لا يعرفه الكثيرون أن القوصي كان أولا تكفيريا جلدا معروفا مشتهرا بذلك حتى إنه حبس في المملكة أيام فتنة جهيمان. ثم انتقل إلى اليمن وجالس الشيخ مقبلا عليه الرحمة فزال عنه التكفير وتأثر هناك بطريقة الشيخين مقبل والربيع في النقد. ثم عاد إلى مصر وانشغل كثيرا بنقد المتصدرين للدعوة حتى عرف واشتهر بذلك. ثم ترك ذلك أيضا وانشق على الشيخ ربيع بعد ما كان يعظمه عند طلابه أشد التعظيم محدثا بلبلة وانشقاقا بين طلابه واشتهر أمره في معظم البلدان. ثم انتقل إلى طور آخر ورفع شعار "العودة إلى الجماعة" بمعنى التكيف مع ما في بلادنا مصر من أوضاع مخالفة للشرع بل والبحث عن مخرج شرعي لها فأسس أولا وجوب تعظيم منصب المفتي وشيخ الأزهر بدعوى أنهما من ولاة الأمور فحرم الكلام فيهما والتحذير منهما ثم ثنى بوجوب الأخذ بفتاويهما في الحلال والحرام ثم تغيرت أراؤه هو نفسه فصار يبيح فوائد البنوك والمعازف إلى غير ذلك مما عرف واشتهر عنه. ثم مد الخط على استقامته وجاء بآبدة الدهر! فأيد الدولة المدنية ورفض تسييس الدين وتديين السياسة! ثم جوز تولي النصراني لدفة الحكم في ديار الإسلام!! واشتهر بذلك حتى لقد استضافه نجيب سويرس في فضائيته للحديث عن ذات الأمر.
> باختصار الرجل طالب شهرة يعجبه التميز!!.......... وتأمل مراحل حياته على ما سردت عليك تجد صدق ما أقول.
> اللهم اهدنا وإياه.


 أما الشهرة فقد نالها أيام هدايته واستقامته .
ولكنه زيغ القلوب.
وجزاك الله خيرا على تلخيص حاله بما لا مزيد.
والله الموفق.

----------


## أبو بكر كوجر

نسأل الله السلامة والعافية . 
اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك .
اللهم يا مصرف القلوب اصرف قلوبنا على طاعتك .
و والله يا أخوان إن أكثر شيء يخاف منه المرء هو الخذلان !! 
و لاشك أن هذا عاقبة كل من تجرأ وتطاول على العلماء والدعاة ، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
أسأل الله لنا وللمسلمين الهداية والعافية والسلامة .

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

الكلام وجدتُّه في موقع نصرانيّ، فكان (أوّل القصيدة ... !)
  الرجل الآن-وللأسفِ الشديد- يصدق عليه المثل:
تسمعُ بالمعيديّ خيرٌ من أن تراه.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله أمّا بعد :
فالحاصل أنّ القلوب بين أصبعين من أصابع الرحمن يقلّبها كيف يشاء والسعيد من وعظ بغيره فلا يغتر أحد بعمله نسأل الله دوام العفو والعافية والستر على المسلمين ... 
وليس ما يحصل من القوصي وغيره بحجة على المنهج الصحيح ولا يعني سقوطه في تلك المضائق سلامة من إنتقده القوصي يوما من دعاة الفكر القطبي المنابذين بأقوالهم وأفعالهم لمنهج العلماء الكبار الذين هم رؤوس أهل السنة في هذا العصر كما لا يعني هذا أن يطلق بعض محبي بعض المشايخ السلفيين الذين أخطأ القوصي بحق أشياخهم يوما ألسنتهم في عرضه بغير حقّ وليحذروا من الشماتة به أو الإغترار بما تفيض به بعض المشاركات من تنفيس عن أحقاد دفينة لم يمحها ما يفترض مخالطته للقلوب من إيمان وورع وخشية وحب الخير للمسلمين وليجرّدوا حسام الحقّ - وهم أهله بإذن الله - لنقض ما أثاره وغيره من شبهات تطعن في أصول المنهج الذي نزعم جميعا الإنتساب إليه والدعوة إليه فلإن كان ما صدر من القوصي خطيئة فإن الشماتة ليست من خلق أهل الإيمان بل أدعو الإخوة الكرام إلى لزوم ما أمر الله به من حسن القول والعمل والسلام عليكم أجمعين

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

ممكن المصدر أخي بارك الله فيك .
وأنصح كل شخص مسلم ان يتكلم بعلم أو ليصمت .
وأنا شخصيا منذ سنين توقفت في أمره لما رأيته يزكي على حسن ويخطأ اللجنة الدائمة في مسائل الإيمان .
وقد سمعته بأذني .

----------


## ابوهشام صوان

ارجو امدادي و لو بمصدر واحد انا مذهول و الله !!!
اللهم ارنا الحق حقا و ارزقنا اتباعه و ارنا الباطل باطلا و ارزقنا اجتنابه

----------


## أسـامة

يمكنكم الوقوف على مصادر كثيرة إذا قمتم بعمل بحث بسيط على اليوتيوب.

----------


## الهزيلي

هذه عاقبة الغلو

----------


## عبدالرحمن الحنبلي

انا اول مره اسمع به ...جزى الله خيرا الاعلام والمنتديات التي كشفت لنا امورا كثيره 

فابتداء بشطحات العبيكان والكلباني وانتهاء بما نسمعه اليوم من هذا الشيخ

----------


## عادل أحمدموسى

يجب علينا ان نخاف وندعو الله أن يسلمنا من الفتن 
{وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَـذَا الْبَلَدَ آمِناً وَاجْنُبْنِي وَبَنِيَّ أَن نَّعْبُدَ الأَصْنَامَ }
رجاء :
عدم الطعن على العلماء الكبار أمثال يوسف القرضاوي ، فكل يؤخذ من كلامه ويرد .
ولنرجع إلى أقوال العلماء الكبار ، لنتعلم منهم الأدب 
وليرجع من يشاء إلى تعليق العلامة الألباني على يوسف القرضاوي في كتابه غاية المرام حيث قال في تخريجه لحديث غناء الجاريتين ( فلعل المصنف يعيد النظر فيما نقله عن ابن حزم وابن العربي ، ويدرس الموضوع دراسة علمية دقيقة ، فإن القول بما اتفقت المذاهب الأربعة على تحريمه وجاءت السنة الصحيحة مؤيدة له مما لا ينبغي ان يقع فيه عالم فاضل )
انظروا إلى الأدب الجم 
فليتنا نتعلم

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

> يجب علينا ان نخاف وندعو الله أن يسلمنا من الفتن 
> {وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَـذَا الْبَلَدَ آمِناً وَاجْنُبْنِي وَبَنِيَّ أَن نَّعْبُدَ الأَصْنَامَ }
> رجاء :
> عدم الطعن على العلماء الكبار أمثال يوسف القرضاوي ، فكل يؤخذ من كلامه ويرد .
> ولنرجع إلى أقوال العلماء الكبار ، لنتعلم منهم الأدب 
> وليرجع من يشاء إلى تعليق العلامة الألباني على يوسف القرضاوي في كتابه غاية المرام حيث قال في تخريجه لحديث غناء الجاريتين ( فلعل المصنف يعيد النظر فيما نقله عن ابن حزم وابن العربي ، ويدرس الموضوع دراسة علمية دقيقة ، فإن القول بما اتفقت المذاهب الأربعة على تحريمه وجاءت السنة الصحيحة مؤيدة له مما لا ينبغي ان يقع فيه عالم فاضل )
> انظروا إلى الأدب الجم 
> فليتنا نتعلم


يبدو لي أنك لا تعرف شيئا عن القرضاوي وطوامه وشذوذاته وتمييعه لدين الله تعالى.
ابحث في الملتقى هنا وستعرف حال هذا الرجل .

وأما ما نقلته عن العلامة الألباني فهذا كان في أول أمره ، وبعد ذلك قال العلامة الألباني عنه :
(القرضاوي اقرضه قرضا!) بعد أن رأى ضلاله وتمييعه للدين واتباعه هواه.
والله الموفق.

----------


## فواز أبوخالد

السلام عليكم ........ سؤال :

لماذا الجامية ( السلفيون الجدد كما يسمون أنفسهم ) يكرهون
الشيخ يوسف القرضاوي .. لدرجة أنهم يزجون بإسمه في كل موضوع
يكتبونه حتى وإن لم يوجد رابط أو سبب منطقي لذلك ............؟!



...............

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

أنا أعرف الشيخ القوصي ما يقرب الــ 6 سنوات ووالله دخلت لأكتب هذه الكلمات:



> مافيه هذا الرجل هو عاقبة طعنه فى أهل العلم والصالحين


أي والله فمن جعل ديدنه التكلم في الناس سقط فكيف بمن أطلق لسانه في الأفاضل والعلماء والدعاة الربانيين ؟!! 



> ما لا يعرفه الكثيرون أن القوصي كان أولا تكفيريا جلدا معروفا مشتهرا بذلك حتى إنه حبس في المملكة أيام فتنة جهيمان. ثم انتقل إلى اليمن وجالس الشيخ مقبلا عليه الرحمة فزال عنه التكفير وتأثر هناك بطريقة الشيخين مقبل والربيع في النقد. ثم عاد إلى مصر وانشغل كثيرا بنقد المتصدرين للدعوة حتى عرف واشتهر بذلك. ثم ترك ذلك أيضا وانشق على الشيخ ربيع بعد ما كان يعظمه عند طلابه أشد التعظيم محدثا بلبلة وانشقاقا بين طلابه واشتهر أمره في معظم البلدان. ثم انتقل إلى طور آخر ورفع شعار "العودة إلى الجماعة" بمعنى التكيف مع ما في بلادنا مصر من أوضاع مخالفة للشرع بل والبحث عن مخرج شرعي لها فأسس أولا وجوب تعظيم منصب المفتي وشيخ الأزهر بدعوى أنهما من ولاة الأمور فحرم الكلام فيهما والتحذير منهما ثم ثنى بوجوب الأخذ بفتاويهما في الحلال والحرام


والله المستعان !!

----------


## أبو ممدوح

> السلام عليكم ........ سؤال :
> 
> لماذا الجامية ( السلفيون الجدد كما يسمون أنفسهم ) يكرهون
> الشيخ يوسف القرضاوي .. لدرجة أنهم يزجون بإسمه في كل موضوع
> يكتبونه حتى وإن لم يوجد رابط أو سبب منطقي لذلك ............؟!
> 
> 
> 
> ...............


من هم الجامية ؟
لا أعرفهم 
عرفني بهم

----------


## أبو عبد الله القاهري

هذه آثار السم، فكم قيل له إن لحوم العلماء مسمومة
نسأل الله العفو والعافية والستر في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## أبو عبد الله عماد

*اللهم إنا نسألك الثبات حتى الممات . 
لقد تسبب هذا الرجل في فتنة الكثيرين ممن أرادوا اتباع  المنهج السلفي في مصر وذلك بطعنه في أعلام الدعوة 

*

----------


## أبوالوليد اليعقوبي

_نسأل الله العافية .
القرضاوي كما قال الشيخ مقبل رحمه الله قرض نصف الدين. وقيل بعده :هو ساع في قرض النصف الباقي .
القوصي أصبح ضالا مضلا بعد كلامه الأخير .
أما كلام بعض الإخوة عن الجامية فليس هناك فرقة بهذا الاسم وإنما ابتدعه الحركيون ليشوشوا على أتباع دعوة الحق.
ثم: أن يجعل الإخوة طعن القوصي في بعض المبتدعة وغيرهم سببا رئيسا لزيغه فهذا من التألي على الله أطلعوا الغيب وعرفوا لم أزاغ الله قلبه؟.    
قديكون القوصي أخطأ في حق بعض الناس لكن هذا ليس مبررا لإسقاط الجرح والتعديل جملة -ماهذا الخبل ؟-
فلطالما أخطأ علماء الحديث في الجرح فهل سوغ هذا الطعن فيهم ؟ بل رد عليهم بأدب وبين خطؤهم .
وأهيب بالإخوة وأحذرهم من الدفاع عن أهل البدع . فلايدافع عنهم سلفي إلا من أزاغ الله قلبه .
فضلا عن أن يكون هذا الدفاع عن رأس من رؤوسهم .
بل إن قال بعض الناس أنه يمتحن به لمعرفة الزائغين لما أبعد النجعة .
نسأل الله أن يثبت قلوبنا على منهج السلف .
والله المستعان ._

----------

